# Giant carbon wheels review



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Before I write about my experience I want to point out that I don’t work for Giant. I don’t care if you buy Giant anything.

I recently went from Giant P-SL0 Alloy wheels to Giant SLR 1 Carbon Disc wheels on my Defy. They have the same lacing pattern, spokes and hubs and I am using the same tires, tubes and pressure. I didn’t expect to feel much of a difference as I’m not the kind to notice subtle differences in frames, tires or even small tire pressure changes. So, I was shocked at how much of an improvement I felt in the quality of the ride on the carbon wheels. The carbon wheels are lighter which will make some small difference in acceleration and climbing, but what impressed me the most was how much smoother the ride is, especially over chip and seal. The wheels felt stiffer and the bike more secure at speed particularly on turns. It’s pretty amazing that a wheel can be both stiffer and more comfortable at the same time. I didn’t think an upgrade to carbon wheels would be worth it, but, in my case, it is a pretty amazing difference. I don’t have experience with other brand carbon wheels, but, for me, the cost of the upgrade was very much worth it. So, I share in case someone else is considering carbon wheels. For this one person, it was a great decision.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

So far I came to the same conclusion when I swapped over to carbon on my MTB wheels and on my road bike as well. Enough that after the new year I will be ordering a set of the new Giant P-SL1 30mm carbon wheels for my other road bike.


----------



## fraserdave45 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have the SLR 1 carbon wheels on my new TCR Advanced Pro 1, and I love them too, with one exception. Holy cow is the pawl type, rear freehub loud! I couldn't care less about the weight, but I would love to have the DT Swiss star ratchet of the SLR 0's, back there.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

fraserdave45 said:


> I have the SLR 1 carbon wheels on my new TCR Advanced Pro 1, and I love them too, with one exception. Holy cow is the pawl type, rear freehub loud! I couldn't care less about the weight, but I would love to have the DT Swiss star ratchet of the SLR 0's, back there.


Simple. Yank off the freehub, degrease and clean inside, re-grease with a good amount of dura-ace grease, reassemble. Now it's quiet(er).


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

fraserdave45 said:


> I have the SLR 1 carbon wheels on my new TCR Advanced Pro 1, and I love them too, with one exception. Holy cow is the pawl type, rear freehub loud! I couldn't care less about the weight, but I would love to have the DT Swiss star ratchet of the SLR 0's, back there.


I agree about the loudness and would also love to have the hub of the SLR 0, but not for a $1,000 more for it and the different spokes.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

same tires and pressure right?


----------



## fraserdave45 (Nov 15, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> Simple. Yank off the freehub, degrease and clean inside, re-grease with a good amount of dura-ace grease, reassemble. Now it's quiet(er).


I wish it was that simple. I did exactly that when I first got them. It made very little difference. I guess I'm just used to the DT Swiss hubs I have on my MTB. Much, much quieter.


----------



## fraserdave45 (Nov 15, 2012)

Rogus said:


> I agree about the loudness and would also love to have the hub of the SLR 0, but not for a $1,000 more for it and the different spokes.


Exactly!


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> same tires and pressure right?


If this is directed at me; what did I say in my post?


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Rogus said:


> If this is directed at me; what did I say in my post?


I thought you wrote, "Instead of taking the time to read my post, skip to chastising me for writing that I like my new wheels more than I thought I would".


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW: The thin sidewalls of deep carbon rims act like sounding boards effectively coupling pawl and road noise to the environment. Full disc wheels are even better/worse.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

While I spent the $2300 for the Giant carbon rims for my Anthem Advanced, and around that for the Bontrager Aeolus 3's on my Propel I am leaning towards the SLR-1 for my TCR.

I would much rather have the SLR-0 because I like the DT Swiss hubs, but I cant justify the $1000+ to get the hub and only lose 80g of weight. Worst case if the hub dies down the road or it really bothers me I could always buy the DT240 hub, assuming if DT Swiss will sell one. They may not, I have run into that with them before.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

crit_boy said:


> I thought you wrote, "Instead of taking the time to read my post, skip to chastising me for writing that I like my new wheels more than I thought I would".


HaHa! Right!


----------



## gaff (Jun 9, 2014)

i wonder who makes Giant's carbon rims.

I am getting tempted to upgrade next season, so your review of the change between to very similar models (basically the bump up to carbon rims) was very useful.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

gaff said:


> i wonder who makes Giant's carbon rims.


From what I was told Giant makes their own wheels.

Even after having them for a while, I'm still amazed with them every time I ride.


----------



## 417477 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have the SLR AERO 0 on my Propel Advanced Pro 1. Love them! I had to warranty the front due to a little delamination next to the brake track when I first built the bike up. I got it back pretty fast and paid nothing. I have over 1000 miles and have only trued them once and that was when I first got them.

I plan on setting them up tubeless now that I know how durable they are. I wanted to wait to a season to see how they hold up before i set them up tubeless. Ive used then in just about every condition you can think of. The propel has seen miles of dirt roads, hills, and flats all with the guant wheels. The only thing I don't like is the internal nipples. There fine when you're actually truing them, but its a pain taking the tape off everything you need to true them. If anyone has questions on them let me know.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

I picked up a set of the new Giant P-SLR1 30mm carbon climbing wheels last night.

Had a minor issue with a seal on the inside of the hub that was not installed correctly from the factory that caused some binding, once I found the issue took may 2 minutes to fix it and get the hub working correctly. The tires didn't want to seat on the beads initially, just used a liquid lubricant to help them seat.

Only had time for a 10 mile ride last night, wheels came in at 4oz lighter than the aluminum Giant P-SL0 wheels they replaced. They do feel stiffer for sure in regards to accelerating and turning, they ride smoother than the aluminum wheels as well. Hub engagement is nice, they are a 3 pawl design with 24 points of engagement.

Hoping to put some miles on them this weekend to see how they really do once I put some load on them and get into the hills around my house. My concern is the rear wheel since it is a 21 spoke wheel. I tend to pull anything less than 24 spokes out of true pretty quick, but Giant swears these wheels will handle me and the P-SL0 wheels these replaced are the same lacing and have done very well over the last 2 years.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

TJay74 said:


> My concern is the rear wheel since it is a 21 spoke wheel.


You must have got a very special rear wheel as mine and everybody else's is 24 spokes.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

No sir, either you have a old set or your wheels are way different than the ones I got. These are the brand new as in just released 2 months ago carbon line Giant came out with. I was actually wrong, they are 16f/20r on spoke count.


SLR 1 Carbon Climbing Road

Black

Sizes

700c
Front Wheel: 16H QR
Rear Wheel: 20H QR


$540.00 - $660.00


Find store
.



Features
•Ultra-Light full composite 700C rims
•Tubeless compatible using supplied rim strips and valves
•23mm wide rim for better tire performance
•30mm rim height
•Stainless steel, straight pull, double butted spokes
•Dynamic Balanced Lacing provides significantly higher transmission stiffness vs. traditionally laced wheels
•Alloy locking nipples
•Giant Alloy hub shell with pawl based driver
•1425g per pair


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

TJay74 said:


> No sir...or your wheels are way different than the ones I got.


Hahahaha! I'm wrong and I'm right. I completely forgot that some unfortunate people don't have disc brakes on their bikes. Still your wheel would've been very special with 21 on the rear. My disc wheels have 20F & 24 R.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

TJay74 said:


> No sir, either you have a old set or your wheels are way different than the ones I got. These are the brand new as in just released 2 months ago carbon line Giant came out with. I was actually wrong, they are 16f/20r on spoke count.
> 
> 
> SLR 1 Carbon Climbing Road
> ...


*edit: read too fast and just realized that price is per wheel.

Still, nice deal given weight and construction, assuming they're reliable.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Rogus said:


> Hahahaha! I'm wrong and I'm right. I completely forgot that some unfortunate people don't have disc brakes on their bikes. Still your wheel would've been very special with 21 on the rear. My disc wheels have 20F & 24 R.


the SLR0 and SLR1 (non-disc version) have a 21-spoke rear pattern (similar to Shimano, Fulcrum, and others who do that 2:1 rear lacing to boost the NDS spoke tensions). The Giant website says 20h for the SLR1 but you can count them in the photo.


----------

